

Please comment on our startup - The Resumator - donecharlton
http://www.theresumator.com

======
noodle
very nice. unsure on the price point, though.

~~~
donecharlton
What do you think would be a fair price?

~~~
noodle
i'm unsure. part of the issue is that i don't have any hiring needs or budget,
so my viewpoint is probably skewed.

~~~
donecharlton
Still, thanks for the comment.

~~~
noodle
no problem. i've not played with it enough, yet, but it seems like a very
nicely constructed site and product. i'll have more time to play with it
later.

